# Oysters Brochette/New Orleans Breakfast



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

12 oysters
12 slices bacon

Drain and wrap each oyster in a slice of bacon/using wooden toothpicks as skewers. Place pan in 350* oven until bacon is done. Serve on toast.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

LAJ said:


> 12 oysters
> 12 slices bacon
> 
> Drain and wrap each oyster in a slice of bacon/using wooden toothpicks as skewers. Place pan in 350* oven until bacon is done. Serve on toast.




Oh my! oysters AND bacon!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, YUMMM!!!!


----------



## BigAL (Feb 22, 2011)

I bet I could eat 6  or 357 of them.  

What could you do w/the liquor?  Is there a sauce you can make using it to add flavor and dip the brochettes in?

Just day dream'n.  I've got my drink in mind, just need something to dip the food in.  I'm think'n of even adding a small slice of jalapeno between the bacon and oyster.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Jalapenos are always good in just about anything. The liquor-maybe a light sherry.


----------

